
A Thousand-Page Novel–Made Up of Mostly One Sentence – Captures How We Think Now - noyesno
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/03/books/review-ducks-newburyport-lucy-ellmann.html
======
mci
_The Gates of Paradise_ by Jerzy Andrzejewski was published in 1960. It
consists of 40,000 words in two sentences. The second sentence is "And they
marched all night" [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gates_of_Paradise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gates_of_Paradise)

